# Worldmark maintenance fee schedule and due date



## VacationForever (Jul 18, 2022)

I am in the process of buying a resale WM contract, waiting for the Docusign document from Worldmark.  It has been a while since I owned Worldmark and need a refresher.  Are resale contracts on a quarterly maintenance schedule?  If so, I think the next payment is due in October.  Is it due on Oct 1st or Oct 31st?  Or is it due at the end of the previous quarter?  Are we still looking at about 5 to 6 weeks to close, as last reported? Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 18, 2022)

My resale contract maintenance fees are due the last day of every third month, but they don't follow the traditional quarterly calendar.  Mine are due at the end of February, May, August, and November.  I don't know if it matters, but my Anniversary Date is August 1st.  So maybe the quarterly maintenance fees follow the anniversary date? You might call WorldMark and ask.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 18, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> My resale contract maintenance fees are due the last day of every third month, but they don't follow the traditional quarterly calendar.  Mine are due at the end of February, May, August, and November.  I don't know if it matters, but my Anniversary Date is August 1st.  So maybe the quarterly maintenance fees follow the anniversary date? You might call WorldMark and ask.
> 
> Dave


Thanks.  It makes sense.  The contract which I am buying has a May anniversary, following that pattern, it is likely that the next due date will be end of August.  I will just sit tight and wait.


----------

